

MusicXML: Format for Exchanging Digital Sheet Music - Iuz
http://www.musicxml.com/

======
acannon828
MusicXML has been around for over ten years...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musicxml#History](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musicxml#History)

------
gcr
Besides being machine-parsable (ie. not Turing-complete), what advantages does
this have over Lilypond? It seems like they have very similar goals: Lilypond
aims to be a professional typesetting system, where the focus on this looks
more like interchange so they seem to pose it like MIDI-with-extra-
presentation-commands?

